# A few free calling sounds...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Easy 1 click download of some free sounds:

http://www.theraspyrabbit.com/pages/Call-Sounds.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool I'm always trying new sounds. Nice find Chris. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya Chris, was going to thank you again cause you did the picture link yesterday, clicked on this link and had seen it before, anyways-- put the headphones on, woke up when my head flopped over and pulled the cord out of the computer HA HA I guess I don't get up early enough or the sounds are just too soothing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the post. New sounds are always good to try.


----------

